
John Bogle: Trading Is Investors’ Enemy - yarapavan
https://www.thinkadvisor.com/2018/11/27/john-bogle-rias-are-the-future-trading-is-investor/
======
yarapavan
Q: Any regrets?

A: No regrets. I’m not a “trillionaire” like Abby Johnson [Fidelity
chairwoman], who is supposed to be worth [$15.4 billion]. I wouldn’t even know
what to do with a number like that. We have a nice, small house. We have
shelter when it rains, snows or is windy. The kids and grandkids are well. I
have the Armstrong Foundation, which has now reached a decent size — and I
feel like it could do some good for others.

------
yarapavan
Q: What’s in your personal investment portfolio?

John Bogle: I’m 50% bonds — 50% Vanguard bond funds — and 50% stocks. Half the
time I wonder why I have so much in stocks; the other half, I wonder why I
have so little.

